# First Show of the season for us!



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I wanted to share a couple of pics from the show we competed in this past weekend.
Even though the weather was "not the greatest"...we all had a good time.
Congrats to everyone!









**VP2 Chica von Huerta Hof**

















**SG1 Vercase von Huerta Hof* (Cuervo daughter).*









**VP1 Anisette von Huerta Hof* (Cuervo daughter).*

...and one of my favorites!....:wub:








**Hillary Plog w/ VP4 Absolut von Huerta Hof & (right behind SG1 Vercase) SG2 Zora von Huerta Hof .**

_Thank you for letting me share!_


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like you had fun! 

The dogs are BEAUTIFUL!! And they look like they were enjoying themselves thoroughly as well....


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Congrats! Pup has accomplished siblings now, the pressure for me to perform is on!


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Gorgeous  I love your dogs!

(p.s. if my budget would allow it, I would so be contacting you about Zoey!)


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I love Anisette. Her looks, and that expression on her face is pretty much EXACTLY my ideal of a GSD. Well, I'm more flexible now that I've learned about the different coats and colors, but before I started learning about them, when I first started to look, she would have been my dream ultimate dog. Hee.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

(Jax08)..Michelle....I need to tell you.....I LOVE the names of your animals!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations Team Huerta Hof on a outstanding showing!

I drool over your GSD They are so dreamy! LOL


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

> **comment removed by admin**





> Certainty is only for the ignorant. Knowledge makes us realize how little we actually know


Filed under irony.... and the critique forum is down below


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful GSDs!!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

PaddyD said:


> **Comment removed by ADMIN*.***


 
So because our champion Pinto mare had big ears does that mean she should not be called beautiful and she should not have been bred? 

To me beauty is more than one individual feature and of course beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyway back on topic, Robin, your dogs are gorgeous! I think you should send that faulty Chica to me, I'll love her.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

** Since I removed the rude comment I have also removed the response. ADMIN**


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

no,i am not offended!

thanks for sharing pics - your shepherds are beautiful.:wub:

and i know that their backs are not arched when they are free standing.


----------



## Fmiller574 (Jan 13, 2012)

I love my Huerta Hof dog and wish she was shown this last weekend! Versache and Zora, took over. I can't wait to see what they do at the siger show!! Congrats Robin for breeding such nice dogs!

** Comment removed by Admin**


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Your dogs are beautiful!!! If I ever get the opportunity to get another GSD...I want one of yours...:wub:


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

LARHAGE said:


> Anyway back on topic, Robin, your dogs are gorgeous! I think you should send that faulty Chica to me, I'll love her.


Arm wrestle for her?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Great dogs and good pictures. Congratulations on an awesome outing for your dogs.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Here are a couple more pics from this weekend.....
Just to demonstrate (once again)....how the "ring" and heavy pulling on the lead...actually looks like.
*same dog....dif pics*









**Sir Ivan von Huerta Hof.* *_Rearing up and ready to start pulling around the ring, looking for his owner._
_







_
**Sir Ivan** _Being "slowed down" after a fast run around the ring....._








**Sir Ivan* *_Standing pretty natural....._









**And another of my "hump back"....pulling hard and digging in!*


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Robin all your dogs are gorgeous Great pics !


** Comment removed by Admin. Just continuing the arguement**


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous girls!


----------



## Fmiller574 (Jan 13, 2012)

** Comment removed by ADMIN. Does nothing to further the discussion and is also a bit like the pot calling the kettle black**


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

GREAT photos of beautiful dogs!

Robin, how I wish you could fly to Ontario the end of June and help me make my wild child a grand show dog like your beauties! 

I really, really love your dogs & pups and when I am ready for a showline, I will most definitely be calling you!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Myfirst GSD was a black/red guess I will always think they are beautiful-someday I want to show


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

StryderPup said:


> Your dogs are beautiful!!! If I ever get the opportunity to get another GSD...I want one of yours...:wub:


Ditto for me


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> GREAT photos of beautiful dogs!
> 
> Robin, how I wish you could fly to Ontario the end of June and help me make my wild child a grand show dog like your beauties!
> 
> I really, really love your dogs & pups and when I am ready for a showline, I will most definitely be calling you!


You and me both.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Robin, as always beautiful dogs. glad it was a good weekend.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

** Comment removed by ADMIN** 

Robin: dogs look great! In shape and ready to go in the ring. I can't wait to see all of you again and cheer you on this weekend! 

** Comments removed by ADMIN**


----------

